# MySQL Datenbank mit Java routen



## Mole23 (18. Nov 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich versuche gerade mein Wissen im Bereich Datenbanken etwas zu erweitern und hatte mir folgende Anwendung überlegt:

Ich erstelle eine Datenbank mit MySQL. Den Zugriff auf die Datenbank wollte ich in Form von Webservices, die ich via Java und Axis2 zur Verfügung stelle, ermöglichen, um diese im Anschluss in einer AdobeAir Anwendung abzufragen.

Soweit so gut. Ich habe an sich das meiste auch schon erledigt: Ich habe eine MySQL Datenbank bereitgestellt. ( Hierfür habe ich xampp benutzt. )

Die Webservice-Verbindung läuft auch schonmal. ( Dieses habe ich mit einem Tomcat-Server, Java, Axis2 und dem FlashBuilder4 realisiert. ):applaus:

So nun kommt meine Frage :toll: 

Wie kann ich von JAVA aus, dynamisch eine MySQL-Abfrage starten und das Ergebnis z.B. in einen Vector transportieren? ???:L 

Also ich habe da überhaupt kein Plan... Ich müsste erstmal wissen wie das grob im allgemeinen von statten geht und wo ich das im Detail noch einmal nachlesen kann. Ich bin mir noch nichteinmal sicher nach welchen Stichpunkten ich googlen muss. Wenn ich MySQL und Java eingebe, kann ich scheinbar wochenlang lesen, ohne ein Ergebnis zu bekommen. :rtfm: 

Ihr dürft auch mein Projekt im allgemeinen kritisieren, solange ihr einen entsprechenden Verbesserungsvorschlag habt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße, Ole!


----------



## ARadauer (18. Nov 2010)

> welchen Stichpunkten ich googlen muss.


jdbc... standard Zugriff von Java auf eine Datenbank...


----------



## Gast2 (18. Nov 2010)

Nachdem was ich aber insgesamt lese, werfe ich mal die Kürzel JPA/ EJB in den Raum.


----------

